# Demodex



## Mika_n_tx (May 6, 2013)

Hello,

My puppy was put on grain free food by the rescue I adopted her from because she had demodex when they got her. Does she need to remain grain free? I know that grain free is better for her either way, but I'm having trouble finding a grain free food she likes. 

Thanks for your help!

Mika


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I don't think demodex has anything to do with diet. It's naturally occurring to all dogs but some dogs have an immune response to it (or something like that)...

But knowing your dog has skin issues I personally would feed grain free.


----------



## Dobelover (Mar 14, 2013)

Food has nothing to do with demodex. That needs to be treated with medication. But, grain free is better anyways


----------



## dr tim (Mar 27, 2011)

Proper nutrition helps a lot with demodex but once it reaches a certain point, or critical mass you have to treat the dog. Hopefully the vet's experience will help guide you as to whether you need to treat the pup or try and wait it out.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Stress and/or a weak immune system can trigger demodex, so maybe a really quality diet could help the immune system, but its not going to cure it. Demodex is a mite on the skin, so treatment would be needed. But once cleared up, keeping a quality diet for for a healthy immune system is important.


----------



## Mika_n_tx (May 6, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. My pup isn't currently suffering from demodex, it had cleared up by the time the rescue let us take her home. I was just going on what they told us when we took her home, that she needed grain-free because she had been treated for demodex. Was just wondering if she still needed to stay grain free. We have decided to go ahead and stay grain free because it's better for her. Thanks again!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

It's not just the grain....it's the overall nutrition to support the immune system. But the grain in itself isn't the issue.


----------

